
Tweetbot’s Got Personality — Shawn Blanc - kyledreger
http://shawnblanc.net/2011/04/tweetbot-review/
======
nickythegreek
Just switched over to tweetbot today. I'm liking it so far, wish it had native
Push notification support though.

